

An open letter From Mandriva to Steve Ballmer  - seren6ipity
http://blog.mandriva.com/2007/10/31/an-open-letter-to-steve-ballmer/

======
flipper
My sympathies, but this letter is reminscent of (and probably as effective as)
a written complaint to a lion for eating too many gazelles. Steve Ballmer's
competitive advantage is not technical; it is the flipping great wodge of cash
that he possesses. He wouldn't be doing his job if he didn't use it.
Microsoft's leader, like a lion, is amoral: if he can get away with something
that benefits him, he will do it, in fact, he _must_ do it.

------
corentin
Looks more like a letter from Mandriva to its users/shareholders ("look at us,
Microsoft is bullying us"). Microsoft couldn't care less.

